# Put in one egg or two?



## DBaby2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies,  I'm getting a bit scared and confused now.  This is our first ICSI cycle.  On day 7 of burselin spray and start injections 20 Jan.  I was absolutely adamant that I wanted two eggs put back in to increase our chances of success (we have a DD 3yr old naturally) DH has motility problems and I'm nearly 40.  The doc has said we have 20/30% chance of success.

However, my DH does not want twins.  I didn't care as long as it worked but now I'm having second thoughts.  If it was successful and twins it would have a huge impact on us as we are planning to move back up north nearer my family so my DH would have to work down south in the week until he found a job that paid well.  If not and we moved we would probably be stoney broke. 

If we only put one in and it did not work how am I going to feel?  We decided we did not want to freeze any.  This is likely to be our one and only go at IVF although we might consider another go abroad because its so much cheaper.

Could you ladies give me your thoughts.  Also does anyone know if most people put two in but only one survives?  Its so difficult to decide and I know if I asked my DH he would say put one in.  I guess I just need to know what most other people do.

Hope you can help.

xx


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi dbaby2,

We've just had our first unsuccessful icsi cycle and we only had one put back in. We also froze some but none of those survived the thaw so I'm starting d/regging again next week and this time we have decided to have two put back in (if we're lucky enough to get that far). We were talking yesterday on the way to the clinic and if it's twins we would have to move north to be close to my family and help! However we don't regret our decision to have one put back last time as we made that decision for the right reasons. 

To be honest if I knew this was only the one go I would have been pushing to have two back initially, but that's with dh who would agree with this. I'm not sure of the exact statistics but know you have a higher chance of twins at a day 5 transfer than a day 3 with two. Could that make your decision for you?

I'm sorry this might seem a bit confused I'm typing on my iPad and it doesn't let me me edit i've just been typing as i've thought.

 for this cycle, let me know how you get on    that we make both our dds big sisters this year!

L xx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Dbaby2,

We had two five-day blasts put back in as this is the norm for our clinic when you are over 35yo. One was slightly higher grade than the other [neither were top grade] so I would definitely bear this in mind when making your decision. We are now pregnant with a singleton. The other embryo never even implanted. I know from ladies cycling in my clinic at the same time as me that those who are now pregnant with twins had top-graded blasts put back in at day five.

Can I be nosy and ask why you decided not to freeze, hun? FET [especially if it is natural] is so much cheaper than a fresh cycle [our ICSI cost £3,500 just for the ICSI itself, whereas and FET costs £800] and apparently, if they defrost well, you actually have a better chance of success as the womb is under more natural conditions. Sorry to confuse you further but I just wanted to make sure that you had not made that decision on the back of incorrect information.

Whatever your decision, good luck!!!


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi there, 
It is a tricky decision. I am pregnant with twins following two day 5 blast tf.  Like all things to do with IF we are put in the situation were we have to think about things others never even consider, and that's tough! 

If this is you only go, you need to think very carefully about what would be worse in your life journey, no more babies, or two more? Yeah were going to be poor now, with three babies under 2, but were definately going to be happy! I wouldn't change this for anything! 

Good luck with your tricky choice! X


----------



## millymolly8 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi

We had one blast and one slower embryo at morula stage put back in and got pregnant with a singleton. To this day we will never know which embryo got us pregnant. I sometimes wonder if we had just asked for the one blast to be put back in, whether I would have gotten pregnant. 

It is such a guessing game, people can have two blasts put back in and not get pregnant, whereas someone people get lucky with just one two day transfer etc. Then there are people who purposely put one embryo back and got pregnant with twins.

We are about to embark on another cycle in February and we are having the same conversation. I am swinging between putting one or two back. My partner wants us to go for it and have two put back (if we get that lucky), but I'm thinking about the impact on our lives if we were blessed with twins, i.e. it changes the whole dynamics of things, size of house/car/prams/schools etc. 

End of the day we both agree that we have to go for it and we will take everything as it comes, luckily, financially we could cope with three children, but I don't know what would be decided if we both had different views and if we had to move etc so we could afford to live.

I guess if my partner and I had to make an either/or decision we would have to decide whether we would regret the decision we made. It's a tough and emotive subject!

Good luck with whatever decision you make.

Milly


----------



## DBaby2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies,  thank you so very much for your replies they are extremely helpful.  I was not aware that blastocysts were graded and I will now check out FET costs with my clinic.  I still do not understand what a 'natural' FET is so if there is any chance you could explain this to me that would be useful too please.

I think when I have done a bit more research and understand things a bit better and got costs I will have to have another chat with my DH.  Sometimes I think to have twins would be fantastic (although hard), sometimes I think two would be perfect and othertimes I think just having our DD is wonderful too and that she could have everything and financially would be secure pretty much for life.  I think I'm so confused with it all I cannot really see things clearly enough.  If I tell my DH these statistics he'll more than likely only want one put back in! 

Its so good to hear your stories and to be able to talk to others and be honest how I feel without being judged so thanks again.

xx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

DBaby, a natural FET is when they defrost a frozen embryo and put it back during a natural period (no drugs) at exactly the right time that a natural embryo would have implanted during the cycle.  So you have blood tests to make sure that your hormones are all at the right levels and a scan to make sure your lining is right and you'll be asked to use ovulation prediction sticks.  When you get a positive for ovulation, they will then plan when to put the defrosted embryo in.


----------

